# Forum > News > Help & Support > Suggestions >  Movie Making Contests

## Tbone

We can have a movie making contest.... It can be something funny, romantic, drama... or it can be all about exploits.

The winner gets... well.... i'm still trying to figure that one out lol

Just tell me if you like the idea or not

----------


## Amedis

Shotgun a position of judge  :Smile:

----------


## Tbone

yeah thats right lol

----------


## Matt

That could be sort've cool.. maybe next contest. Starting July 1st when the first one ends.

I just had an insaneeee idea.. Coming July 1st..  :Big Grin:

----------


## Amedis

Ohh ohh. Do share Matt  :Wink:

----------


## Tbone

Awww... I wanna know, please I can help it be arranged :P

----------


## Matt

Well it involves making a movie, so get out your good editing software and your favorite video recording software  :Big Grin:  this is gonna be a good one.

----------


## Tbone

YES! I'm a pro at making movies! Infact, I never told you this but my uncle makes movies in Hollywood... He made Wedding Crashers, Vanilla Sky, Girl Next Door and more  :Smile:

----------


## tahoebyker

Yes!!!! I'm one of the best amatuer editors at my school. I've needed a new excuse to make a movie.

----------


## Matt

I'm looking for sponsors to sponsor the prize now.  :Big Grin:  It's gonna be cool.

----------


## Amedis

How can we do that? We are all on differnt servers...

----------


## Matt

I'm looking for Gold Company sponsors.. not ingame sponsors.. and it doesn't involve being on the same server.. Its gonna involve making a movie.
If I haven't dropped enough hints by now you guys wouldn't realize the movie category is going to be making an Ad for a Gold or Power Leveling company..
Was that subtle or what?

----------


## tahoebyker

Super Subtle

----------


## Amedis

I still dont know whats going on ... 

 :Wink:   :Wink:  nudge nudge

----------


## Tbone

i do and i wanna help!

----------


## Amedis

I was kidding -.- ...

And anyway I can help, just drop me a PM

----------


## Tenche

> YES! I'm a pro at making movies! Infact, I never told you this but my uncle makes movies in Hollywood... He made Wedding Crashers, Vanilla Sky, Girl Next Door and more



im sure...

it doesent matter how good you are at "video making" its how creative you are editors only use programs Video producing or Producers have real skills

Programs do all the **** for you

----------


## Tbone

I bet I can make a better movie than you :P

----------


## Tenche

i bet you can cause i dont play world of wacraft lol

I make music videos for bands

----------


## Tbone

lol thats so kool

----------


## Cush

Good idea....Too bad I really suck at movie making (Dont know anything about reducing the sizes really.....I usually convert them but it doesnt take much off and reduces the quality.
And I have never had any experience with video editing. Anyone able to direct me in the way of some good editing programs and tutorials?

----------


## Tenche

yeah buy a mac and it comes with iMovie which is decent
also Final cut pro is a good one to start with cause its hard to learn but once you get the gist of it everyone uses it and is the best

----------


## Tbone

do Mac laptops come with it?

----------


## Relz

yeah i think so......my sister got a mac laptop and she has it

----------


## Cush

I cant afford to buy a MAC just so I can edit a video for the competition :P I would probably be able to buy the gold with the money spent on it.
Anyone know any good software for PCs?

----------


## Tbone

thats pretty kool im getting one then  :Big Grin:

----------


## LightWave

there is a few good ones there ulead video plus if ur new to editing there is adobes live i think its called and some others i would post them but i cant  :Frown:  cuz i have them cracked on my comp just cant upload them to this site  :Frown:  but o well if u need them bad enough just pm me and i will send u links

----------


## Krazzee

heh, i Use Sony Vegas 6.0D full version, it is teh r0xx0rz, it has everything I ever need. Plus with Sony Soundforge 8.0 Full Version music is my b!tch.
I got all those for free, which is like $1400 US normally.

----------


## Amedis

<3 the internet. Everything is free  :Wink:

----------


## Krazzee

the internet is.. for pr0n

----------


## LightWave

the internet is not for porn is for cracking porn sites and saling the account lmao and i been cracknig soft ware befor i even got the internet lmao i use to teach a computer tech/programing class when i was in 10th grade lmao im a ghetto whiteboy/ocmputer geek lol i love figuring how things work and how to get them for free lol i have priced all the stuff i have on 6 of my computers and i would have payed about 6000 in soft ware but forget that lol

----------


## Krazzee

Armyfreak, i think you might make it into guiness book of world records for saying lmao more times then i have ever seen done.

----------


## KuRIoS

cant wait to see ur movies and stuff.  :Big Grin:  im totally useless in movie making... haha.. but i like seeing them  :Big Grin:

----------


## LightWave

movie making is acutally really ez lmao dude just got to put some effort and alot of time in to it i made a 2 hour wow movie but after i made it my hard drive crashed lmao and omg i threw the dang thing threw a window and hit my dog in the head with it *( not on purpose) lmao but ya man there is some tutorials on how to make a really good movie just have to put time in to it just cant throw it to gether and say there u go cuz then it will suck lmao

----------


## Krazzee

heh, i have only made 2, one of em is on this site, the other isn't uploaded the one on this site is me and a thunderfury underwawter, i found a way to make it move and make cool effects., go check it out, search for Cool Video.

----------


## Krazzee

If this contest was about making cool looking, frivolous videos, I might ahve one taht'd pwn it all lol! but a advertising one sounds like an interesting idea, I am up to that.

----------


## Matt

I'm working on getting a HUGE Sponsorship..($$$$ ((4-digits))) right now.

----------


## Tbone

nice matt, im gonna make an MMowned movie... it's gonna start out saying.... nah im gonna surprise you all  :Wink:

----------


## Matt

well the contest hasnt even started yet.. wait for the rules for the contest first  :Wink:

----------


## eom[dark_lord]

Hmm lol i can't wait to hear this :-P

----------


## LightWave

i should make a video with the rap song gittin some head lol with my GF toons lmao

----------


## Krazzee

L O L that is funny.

----------

